# Inaccurate Rifle



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Last year my brother was trying to sight in my .270 for his cow hunt. Just as he'd get a couple shots together the zero would change.

My question is, is this a scope problem or is it the crown of the muzzle? We're leaning toward the scope, but I don't want to spend money on the scope if it's something else.

The gun is a Remington 7600. Scope is a Tasco World Class Pronghorn 3-9x40. Scope has been on it since about 1996 I think...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

It's the scope


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

It's both the gun and scope,


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Explain why you think it's the gun as well as the scope please.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

The mod7600 is not known for the best accuracy the stock is a pos to Put it bluntly. Tasco use to to make a decent scope but their quality sucks now I had a world class that would not track .


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Also keep in mind that after the first 2-3 rounds the barrel will heat up and change how it shoots from when it's cold, this is not as much of an issue with a fluted barrel but on cheaper barrels it's best to let it cool a bit between shot groups. When you are hunting you will have a cold barrel that will shoot like a cold barrel, so it's best to sight it in as such.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

There are several possibilities. Start with checking that the scope mounts are tight.----SS


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Grouping a couple together then a POI shift (especially vertically) I've usually found to be a bedding problem.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Good luck improving bedding on a trombone action.------SS


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Probably is what it is a solid 3" rifle.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Good luck improving bedding on a trombone action.------SS


HA HA trombone action!!! I've never heard that one before. I just about spewed by Keystone. -_O-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

In all seriousness. You have to be reasonable about your expectations of a firearm based on the design. The. M 7600 was not designed as a precision shooter but a quick handling woods rifle where quick follow up shots are often needed. There are always the anomalies that guys like to throw out about the sub MOA model 88 or BAR. In my experience, the only non bolt rifle that shot consistently better than the rest was the model 99. Other than that, hope for 2 in groups and be ready for a quick follow up shot if you miss.-----SS

Ohh snap, I almost forgot, some single shots can shoot pretty good too. Don't want to offend the #1 crowd.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Ohh snap, I almost forgot, some single shots can shoot pretty good too. Don't want to offend the #1 crowd.


What about my K95? That's a single shot


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bax* said:


> What about my K95? That's a single shot


Some Blasers shot good, all. Blasers look good.-----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Some Blasers shot good, all. Blasers look good.-----SS


Unfortunately I won't likely ever know how well mine shoots. Lately I haven't been shooting that well. Sounds like time to get back to fundamentals....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I would check out the scope first and then fix the trigger. 

The 7600 has the same clunky trigger as the Rem 870, not exactly what you would call a hunting rifle trigger. I put the Timney Rem 870 trigger kit in most of my 7600s and my shotgun slug 870s. Quite an improvement in accuracy.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto to what Springville Shooter said. I still own a M-7600 that I used back in MS. It was always drifting up and to the right after a couple of shots. After the barrel cooled back down go was back on target.


----------

